# חַיַּת הָאָ֫רֶץ



## Ali Smith

שלום

My textbooks translate חַיַּת הָאָ֫רֶץ as:

1. the animals of the land/earth
2. die Tiere des Landes ('the animals of the land')
3. les animaux de la terre ('the animals of the land')

They can't all be wrong, of course, but isn't חַיַּת a noun (feminine singular construct), whose absolute form is חַיָּה? If so, shouldn't it be translated as 'animal' rather than 'animals'?

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## Drink

Often the singular is used as a collective noun.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! You mean with this specific word or in general?


----------



## Drink

In general, but usually with animals and the like.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! So, would you translate קרא האדם שמות לכל־הבהמה as 'The man gave names to all of the beasts.' too?


----------



## Drink

Yes.


----------



## JAN SHAR

Doesn't חיה mean wild animals?


----------



## aavichai

one of its meanings is indeed wild animal (singular).
Plural = חיות.


----------



## Abaye

But I don't think חיה means _wild animal_ in the context of Genesis 1:30, there it seems to mean _any animal that walks on earth,_ with explicit exclusion of fowl, insect, (and apparently fish).

In modern Hebrew חיה usually means every living thing except of humans.

נשר הוא חיה?
כן, בטח, הוא נראה לך צומח או דומם או מקום או שם ילד או אישיות?


----------



## aavichai

Not exactly, it depends on the context.
Your quote fits the context of the game.

But some would differ it.
נשר is עוף
פרה is בהמה
אריה is חיה


----------



## Abaye

ניסיתי להיעזר בויקימילון אבל זה נראה כמו כתב חידה:


> חיה: פרט מממלכה של יצורים רב תאיים ניידים (מלבד ספוגיים) שצורכים אנרגיה על ידי צריכת יצורים אחרים, למעט האדם.


----------

